# instalar gentoo desde el live dvd

## Alzania333

buenas. queria saber si puedo instalar gentoo con la livedvd. eske asi puedo mirar el handbook a la vez y me ahorro el ir a la imprenta.

se puede?

----------

## pelelademadera

gentoo se puede instalar tanto desde un live de gentoo mismo, como desde un live de casi cualquier distro, mientras el livecd tenga chroot, y el live cd corresponda a la arquitectura a la cual vas a instalar gentoo.

podes instalar gentoo x86 desde un x86-64 tambien, pero no al revez.

si ya tienes linux instalado, ni siquiera es necesario que bootees un live cd, lo puedes hacer desde la misma instalacion, mientras no necesites usar las particiones que estas usando en el momento de instalar.

saludos y bienvenido

----------

## smaver

Yo acabo de comenzar mi andadura en linux instalando gentoo desde un livecd en un pentium IV y va de maravilla. Si necesitas ayuda o te atascas en algún paso, dímelo y vemos como arregrarlo.

----------

## hunhau

 *smaver wrote:*   

> Yo acabo de comenzar mi andadura en linux instalando gentoo desde un livecd en un pentium IV y va de maravilla. Si necesitas ayuda o te atascas en algún paso, dímelo y vemos como arregrarlo.

 

Pues yo soy nuevo por acá, y antes que nada un saludo. Y yo ya me he atorado tratando de instalar gentoo desde el live dvd 11-2. Si pudieras darme una mano te estaría muy agradecido. De hecho todo va bien hasta el punto de reiniciar, al reiniciar es cuando hay problema. Por que no encuentra la ruta a root.

----------

## gringo

chicos, si tenéis problemas abrid hilos separados y aportad toda la información posible, si no va a ser imposible que se os ayude.

@hunhau : "no encuentra la ruta a root", si es lo que yo pienso, normalmente significa que hay algo mal confirgurado en el kernel, en el archivo /etc/fstab o en el grub ( o lo que uses). Pero danos mas info para que te podamos orientar mejor.

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Ante todo me uno a lo que menciona Gringo, es complicado seguir dos o tres temas en el mismo hilo.

Con respecto al livedvd: Me parece que la mejor manera de instalar gentoo es desde el minimal, sin entorno, a mano, a ciegas, solo que nos guie la fuerza y el manual. 

Manual desde Livecd/Livedvd: Es posible instalar gentoo teniendo modo grafico y navegando. Tambien uno puede utilizar elinks, links e ir viendo la documentacion en una consola y compilando o configurando en otra. Hay muchas formas, tambien podemos correr un Tuquito, Slax, o cualquier livecd/liveusb. Hay muchisimas opciones, solo debemos de elegir.

Saludos para todos.

----------

## JotaCE

el livecd minimal de gentoo tiene un programa que se llama links que es un navegador web para la consola en tiempo de instalacion.

Con ella puedes ir consultando en instalando tu gentoo....

Por otro lado una opcion valida seria usar un livecd de otra distribucion de linux por ejemplo ubuntu.

Recuerdan esos lindo pozavasos que distribuia canonical ????? 

jajajajajaja

Para lo unico que sirve ubuntu es para instalar gentoo.

Saludos.

----------

